
Please, don't track me - odedlaz
https://oded.ninja/2017/02/28/please-dont-track-me/
======
jwilk
> Afterwards, I created a new Tor Circuit with a new exit node, then checked
> the hash. I ran that test 10 times, and every time it gave me the same
> result.

IP is not one of the fingerprinting sources of fingerprintjs2, so this is
totally expected. It doesn't prove anything about quality of fingerprintjs2,
or about effectiveness of Tor Browser's privacy protections.

